# Coughing problems...



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday, when I got home Ninja was coughing quite frequently and then stopped. Then after he ate he was coughing again as if something was in his throat. I gave him water and he was better. His energy level has been the same along with appetite so it didn't concern me too much. Then I took him for a walk today and he does pull a bit on the harness so he started coughing again...until we got home. I just gave him water and he drank so much and layed down now to rest. I'm not sure if I should take him into the vets cuz he's literally been on so many antibiotics and I don't want to have to keep taking him every other month which is what I've been doing. However, this cough is concerning me..although even the slightest things concern me. Could it be related to the pollen outside? Would allergies cause a dog to cough like this? He's always pulled on the harness and never coughed before which is why I'm questioning why now...ugh :frusty: this is so frustrating I've literally been to the vets once every other month for something else and it seems like hes never feeling well. Thoughts?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Whenever in doubt I would err on the side of caution. If something did happen because you didn't act , you would never forgive yourself. A quick examination might help , it certainly wouldn't hurt., other than your pocket book, but what the heck, why take a chance.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Your right Dave thanks. Right after I posted I called to make an appointment for tomorrow morning. The lady I spoke too said it might be allergies because I asked if he could get kennel cough again and she said yes its possible but it may be allergies from what I described. He had kennel cough last year and we knew it was serious because he was coughing non stop and we took action right away. I'm keeping a close eye on him. I feel so bad I hate to see him coughing he hasn't coughed since the walk outside. I really do wish they could talk!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> Your right Dave thanks. Right after I posted I called to make an appointment for tomorrow morning. The lady I spoke too said it might be allergies because I asked if he could get kennel cough again and she said yes its possible but it may be allergies from what I described. He had kennel cough last year and we knew it was serious because he was coughing non stop and we took action right away. I'm keeping a close eye on him. I feel so bad I hate to see him coughing he hasn't coughed since the walk outside. I really do wish they could talk!!


Good stuff, you'll rest easier after the checkup. Generally kennel cough, is not serious, that's why a lot of people don't vaccinate for it. The vaccine is hit and miss anyway.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I learned that Kennel cough is like the common cold. There about 1000 different strains of it. The bordatella shot only covers the major infections caused by Kennel Cough - they still can get it = just like the common cold!

I it is best to always bring them in to the vets for a cough as you just never know! It is not like dogs get coughs too often, so =I figure it is always best to take them in!! You will certainly feel better to know what Ninja is fighting! 

Please keep us updated to his progress.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Well it's certainly Kennel Cough. I asked the vet about collapse trachae but he said he does not have that problem!! He said his windpipe was extremely sensitive he just touched it and Ninja let out a cough. He's on Doxycycline and cough suppressant pills.

I had a grooming appointment for Ninja today so I just cancelled that, but does anyone no how long it takes for him to be around other dogs again? I'm assuming after all the meds? 

Ninja doesn't really have play dates or anything like that, but during walks he does see another dog and will occasionally go say hi. My vet thinks it's another dog in the neighborhood who has it since the last time he was diagnosed with Kennel Cough was in September.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Poor Ninja, hope he feels better soon. Glad his trachea is okay. I am sure he can go near other dogs is a day or so. Kids with Strep have to be on their antibiotic for 24 hours and they can go back to school.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Poor Ninja, hope he feels better soon. Glad his trachea is okay. I am sure he can go near other dogs is a day or so. Kids with Strep have to be on their antibiotic for 24 hours and they can go back to school.


I would NOT count on this. I am pretty sure that kennel cough is a viral infection like a cold. If Ninja has been given antibiotics, it is for a secondary bacterial infection, NOT for the kennel cough itself. I believe that the dog needs to be isolated until they are not coughing any more with kennel cough, and that can be at least 10 days or so.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Our Vet told me that Kennel Cough can be caused by a virus OR by a bacteria. It is very contagious with either source.

From Wikipedia [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennel_cough]:

"Kennel cough is a highly contagious canine illness characterized by inflammation of the upper respiratory system. It can be caused by viral infections such as canine distemper, canine adenovirus, canine parainfluenza virus, or canine respiratory coronavirus, or bacterial infections such as Bordetella bronchiseptica.[1] It is so named because the infection can spread quickly among dogs, such as in the close quarters of a kennel.

Infection

Both viral and bacterial causes of kennel cough are spread through the air by infected dogs sneezing and coughing. It can also spread through contact with contaminated surfaces and through direct contact. It is highly contagious, even days or weeks after symptoms disappear. Symptoms begin usually 3 to 5 days after exposure.[1] The disease can progress to pneumonia.

Symptoms

Symptoms can include a harsh, dry hacking/coughing, retching, sneezing, snorting, gagging or vomiting in response to light pressing of the trachea or after excitement or exercise. The presence of a fever varies from case to case. The disease can last initially from 10-20 days and can rebreak when the dog is put into a stressful situation which puts stress on the dog's immune system. Diagnosis is made by seeing these symptoms; having a history of exposure is also helpful but not always found, as kennel cough is easily spread through contact with contaminated surfaces such as the ground, toys, and sidewalks."


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

StarrLhasa- thank you so much for that information. I'm going to wait before taking him to groomers because he does tend to get stressed so I wouldn't want it rebreak after a month again. Thank you for that I did not know!!!

Now another question, would it still be okay to walk him however not let him have contact with any dog but maybe a short walk?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is another website that may has more detailed and helpful information about kennel cough: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=600

There are also two videos that illustrate the differences between kennel cough and reverse sneezing.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep the kennel cough video sounds exactlyy how he wass..Thank you so much for this I greatly appreciate it


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> StarrLhasa- thank you so much for that information. I'm going to wait before taking him to groomers because he does tend to get stressed so I wouldn't want it rebreak after a month again. Thank you for that I did not know!!!
> 
> Now another question, would it still be okay to walk him however not let him have contact with any dog but maybe a short walk?


that would be OK. Just keep him away from any other dogs or areas other dogs may visit.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these!


----------

